# Half Crimson Bloodbath



## kkbix (Jan 23, 2008)

Help, I have a tank with about 10 Half Crimsons and 6 Soulosi. The Half Crimsons are just beating the **** out of each other....2 have already died. The Soulosi just watch....wondering...."dang whats there problem". The half Crimsons never bother the soulosi. All the female half crimsons are pregnant right now and I removed two male and put them with bigger Malawi Cichlids and they calmed down right away. Any ideas as to how I get these Half Crimsons to live at peace...because they are beautiful fish?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
yu'll have sorries to keep more than one male with females, they are pretty intolerant toward the others.
xris


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

By "half crimson" do you mean they are 1/2 crimson tide mixed with something else? Just curious because I don't know anything about them. If they are mixed do you know what they're mixed with? Also asking because I've read that hybrids behavior is very unpredictable.


----------

